# Modified Hood



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well....my "Lemans Hood" made the supreme sacrifice this week. It became a 67 GTO Blower hood....it has all the matal work done, hole drilled for hood tach, and is in primer.....time for guide coat....sanding and a bunch of coats of "Eric Black"..................arty:


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wondermous - :cheers

Also, glad to hear from you, Eric 

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great E!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking good Eric :cheers, Any chance you can show some pics of the under side? I like how the edge is finished, was steel tubing used for this?

I never did "finish" a hood for mine; I have 3, the stock GTO hood which I'll not cut, a Lemans hood which I called my "bikini hood" which has a huge hole that shows the entire motor but covers all the "ugly" and a fibreglass hood with a "blower hole" similar to yours. 

None of which are finished or painted. 

Oh, and good to see you are still kicking buddy arty:.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gents, Thanks for the kind words as always.....Alky I will take some underside pics when I go to the body shop (Monday?). Yes, the hole is finished with a TIG welded 1/2 inch rod....the braces that were cut have 'end pieces' welded in ...the rest of the braces are 'seam sealed' for a more finished, but stockish look. Eric


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Gents, Thanks for the kind words as always.....Alky I will take some underside pics when I go to the body shop (Monday?). Yes, the hole is finished with a TIG welded 1/2 inch rod....the braces that were cut have 'end pieces' welded in ...the rest of the braces are 'seam sealed' for a more finished, but stockish look. Eric



I'm glad to know that you were "on the job" for a number of years -- otherwise, you would probably get a ticket every day. Seriously, the car looks great!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, can't wait to see it on the car!!
Isit pretty much done but the hood?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow could have sworn I saw a hood on that beast??? guess not , surprised you didnt have it already and shot the same time the car was


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

A-1 as always E. Can't wait to see it on the car...good to see you


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again, Yes, almost done...hood-buffout-and some trim!!!! Crusty, the front fenders, and hood, and trunk lid were shot seperately....one of the beauties of Black!
E arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookin' good. Can't wait to see it on the car, and YOU in the driver's seat!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta find someone dumb enough to go for a ride and take some video!!!:rofl:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn, I'd volunteer if I was closer :lol:.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Damn, I'd volunteer if I was closer :lol:.


Start driving....you will be closer...
arty:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You will have to find someone with some big arms to hold the camera while accelerating.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

..........Lessee.....Fresno to New York....uh.....the Northern Route...80...that ought to do it....3300/odd miles ought to take 3 days....gotta watch "Two Lane Blacktop" and "Vanishing Point" before I leave....for inspiration.....got about 3/4 tank of Hi-Test in the '67 I put in about a month ago I need to burn up.....the sooner I start, the sooner I'll arrive....the weather is getting really nice lately......it would be great to hoist a cold one in Eric's garage........Hmmmmmmmm................Great response, Eric. Now you have me thinking. And the more I look at it, the more sense it's starting to make. I have to log off this thing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I sooo wish I was closer, I would sooo do it!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe someday we will be able to have a GTO FORUM Rallye (and BBQ)!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah!! Somewhere central like Pensacola FL


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You can't get more central than St. Louis Mo.! And we have a dragstrip .


Although it would be awesome to cruise the beaches of Pensacola........arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is an annual event that one of the members on the other Forum puts on. It's in Northeastern Arizona, and called "Pontiac Heaven". It's 3 days of drag racing, car shows, and speakers like Jim Wangers, etc. The member is Steve Barcak, and he puts this on out of the goodness of his heart. He owns an all-Pontiac wrecking yard with nothing but early Pontiacs in it. I've been wanting to go, but have yet to pull the trigger. I believe it's in April. Google "Pontiac Heaven" and check it out. It's more "West" than East, but it's something! Nothing wrong with St. Louis (LOVE BBQ!!) or FLA, either!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Steve Barcak is a member on the Performance years forum....he posts frequently and has a reputation of being a "stand up guy".


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I was closer, I would soooo be willing to drive so Eric could run the video and get just the footage he wants. :cheers


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey I'm Just on the other side of the Long Island sound from you Eric in Connecticut if you ever need someone crazy!:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, Gents!arty:


----------

